# Please Help.... Again!



## J-Work123 (Oct 19, 2014)

I still have 3 girls in the ground, and need to know if there okay to harvest. As I'm very parinoid about flushing well enough. I've been using 1 gallon of water w/ 5ml per gallon of floraklean per plant followed by 2 gallons of straight water 3 hours after the florakleen. I've been doing this everyday for 4 days. As I stated in my previous post, I need to harvest because the weather is geting bad. Have I flushed enough? Should I run extra water through it tonight? Im hoping to harvest in the morning.  PLEASE HELP ASAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2014)

J-Work123 said:


> This plant turned out AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Some of the better herb I've had in awihle.



I think you have answered your own question.


----------



## Locked (Oct 19, 2014)

Why are you so freaked out with something most of us don't even do?  I do not flush. Never have, never will. IMO it is not needed unless you have serious salt build up in your medium.


----------



## J-Work123 (Oct 19, 2014)

Pc Duck, I started flushing the ones i harvested earlier with 8 days water, and no Florakleen. These ones have only gotten 4 days of the florakleen, and no water.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 19, 2014)

i never flush---or put down the seat lol


----------



## J-Work123 (Oct 19, 2014)

Please help me. Is 4 days of FloraKleen going to be enough flush? I need to harvest ASAP before my plants get mold on them. I already got a tiny bit of mold on one that I had to cut out.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 19, 2014)

That is plenty, cut your plant down, dry it , cure it and smoke it .:fly:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 19, 2014)

4 people in this thread have told you they don't flush---there is no need---stop stressing man---take them down when they're ready---congrats on another successful harvest

:48:


----------



## J-Work123 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you MR1. That Florkleen works really fast. 4-5 days vs. atleast 8 with just water. How does it work so quickly?


----------



## MR1 (Oct 19, 2014)

I believe it is a chemistry thing, something I know nothing about.


----------



## J-Work123 (Oct 19, 2014)

THANKS GUYS!!!!:vap_smiley:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2014)

J-Work123 said:


> Please help me. Is 4 days of FloraKleen going to be enough flush? I need to harvest ASAP before my plants get mold on them. I already got a tiny bit of mold on one that I had to cut out.


 
YOU DO NOT NEED TO FLUSH!  I would be more concerned with taking them before they were ready.  Have you checked the trichs to see if they are, indeed, ready to harvest.


----------



## J-Work123 (Oct 20, 2014)

I didn't have a choice but to harvest. The weather here in oregon is getting too wet. The plant that I harvested a week ago, the one you said didn't look ready. Is some of the best herb I've had in awhile. So I had no choice. I had to cut my girls.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Oct 20, 2014)

if you are in the ground, flushing is not gonna do much...I'm on year 6 outdoors...I never flush...my now x-partner was an indoor guy, and we butted heads more than once over flushing...fortunately the garden is at my house and the gal's never got flushed...I believe the plant is ramping up in the final couple weeks and is using nutes at a faster rate...just my thoughts tho....hth

I also use organic soil and nutes...no chemicals in my yard...your grow could be different

mojo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2014)

I agree mojogangaman.  To me, flushing your plants for the last week to 10 days is like asking a marathon runner to compete in an ironman completion while fasting.

With organics, you really can't flush as the soil is feeding the plant.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2014)

I would be way more concerned about what you flushing with???? FLorakleen, what the heck is that chemical???

Don't flush dude...


----------



## zem (Oct 21, 2014)

if you had to chop, you had to chop, enjoy the smoke


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2014)

I checked out the trade secret ** and it has some pretty good warning about the safety of that Florakleen.  They won't tell what is in it... I say it is crap.  From an organic grower.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 22, 2014)

I am not real crazy about any product that does not tell me what is in it.  I understand proprietary "trade secrets", but I agree with Rosebud that it is steer manure--the language filter for some reason sees the letters B and S as swear words and **asterisks** them.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't understand flushing with a chemical to get rid of chemicals...???


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2014)

Good point PP, exactly.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Nov 2, 2014)

I do not flush indoors or outdoors. Outdoors, it is beyond pointless. Your growing medium is the earth.


----------

